# Oil/gas conversion



## alliance1 (Dec 20, 2012)

Before


----------



## alliance1 (Dec 20, 2012)

After


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Looks good from what I can see on my phone but is that PVC on your flue? I was under the impression that you had to use sch 80 CPVC or that polypro type stuff now?
How do you like those smart tanks? I've had nothing but problems with them. Not a fan of not having a low point drain, especially if I'm replacing one someone else put in and they didn't put in the dip tube.


----------

